# Nissan Murano CrossCabriolet Won't Be Available In Canada, Lucky Us Or Lucky Them?



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

The new Nissan Murano CrossCabriolet is an unusual vehicle, to say the least. It is convertible based on a SUV/Crossover platform, which could make it the ideal vehicle for a beach babe, or an automotive enthusiasts worst nightmare.

Whatever it is, our cousins in the north don't want it. We spoke to a representative from Nissan Canada, who confirmed to us that they will not be offering the Murano CrossCabriolet in the country.

Nissan Canada says they want to sit back and gauge how the vehicle does in the U.S. before they commit to bringing it in their market. Interesting to see a company not having faith in one of its products for a reasonably well-to-do market, even if that market is covered under a blanket of snow for half the year.

Of note, Nissan did the same with the NISMO Z, waiting over a year before bringing it across the border.

More: *Nissan Murano CrossCabriolet Won't Be Available In Canada, Lucky Us Or Lucky Them?* on AutoGuide.com


----------

